# مشكلة في ديب فريزر كريازي نو فروست



## إسلام علي (14 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
تقريباً الكهرباء في المنطقة فيها مشكلة أثرت على الجهاز
فلم يعد يجمد ما بداخله ولا حتى يفصل أوتوماتيكيا
ومصباح الإنذار مضاء
فما الحل للمشكلة وكيف نتفاداها ؟؟
وما الذي يتأثر
السخان أم الموتور أم الثرمستات ؟؟


----------



## علاء فكرى سراج (8 يونيو 2010)

شكر جزيلا على المعلومات


----------



## علاء فكرى سراج (8 يونيو 2010)

*شكر جزيلا على المعلومات*​


----------



## علاء فكرى سراج (8 يونيو 2010)

شكر على الافاده


----------



## علاء فكرى سراج (8 يونيو 2010)

شكرا على هذه المعلومات القيمه وننتظر المزيد


----------



## علاء فكرى سراج (8 يونيو 2010)

شكرا على كل هذه المعلومات ونتظر المزيد


----------



## علاء فكرى سراج (8 يونيو 2010)

فلم يعد يجمد ما بداخله ولا حتى يفصل أوتوماتيكيا
ومصباح الإنذار مضاء
فما الحل للمشكلة وكيف نتفاداها ؟؟
وما الذي يتأثر
السخان أم الموتور أم الثرمستات


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (8 يونيو 2010)

أخى الفاضل / سلام الله عليكم ورحمته وبركاته
يجب فحص الديب فريزر جيداً لتحديد سبب المشكله إحتمالات كثيرة منها :-
تلف مروحة المبخر - تلف بالتايمر - تلف بالسخان - الثيرموديسك - وجود تسريب بالشحنة - وجود سدد بدائرة التبريد - وجود تلف بالضاغط . وتمنياتى بالتوفيق &
*


----------



## رزق نصر (8 يونيو 2010)

السلام لكم 
اولا يجب قياس التيار والفولت اذا كان الفولت اقل من 180يجب تركيب مثبت فولت وتيار كهربى


----------



## elkholy202 (28 سبتمبر 2010)

الله يبارك فى الجميع


----------



## hasan ragab (9 مايو 2011)

ممكن اعرف اكثر عن عمل الازرار الخارجية لباب الديب فريزر وشكرا


----------



## hasan ragab (9 مايو 2011)

ما فائدة الازرار الخارجية على باب الديب فريزر الراسى


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (9 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
يركب بالديب فريزر مجموعة لمبات بيان ومفاتيح تشغيل منها ديب فريزر يركب معه لمبتين ومفتاح تشغيل واحد هذا المفتاح لتشغيل التبريد السريع وهو يقوم بعمل كوبرى بين طرفى الثيرموستات ( يلغى عمل الثيرموستات ) حتى لا يفصل الضاغط ويبرد مابداخله بشكل أسرع ويجب تشغيل هذا المفتاح لمدة بسيطة فقط ولا تنسى أيقاف هذا المفتاح كى يعمل الثيرموستات ويفصل بشكل طبيعى ولمبتى الإشارة منها اللمبة الصفراء تضئ عندما يكون الديب فريزر يعمل على التبريد السريع واللمبه الأخرى حمراء ( إنذار ) تضئ عندما تكون درجة الحارة داخل الفريزر مرتفعة أعلى من سالب 10 درجة مئوية وتنطفئ عندما تنخفض درجة الحرارة عن سالب 10 مئوية .
أما الديب فريزر ذو المفتاحين والثلاث لمبات منها مفتاح تشغيل وفصل الديب فريزر كلياً والمفتاح الثانى لتشغيل وفصل التبريد السريع واللمبات منها اللمبة الخضراء مضاءة باستمرار تفيد بأن التيار الكهربى موجود واللمبة الصفراء للتبريد السريع والحمراء ( إنذار ) كما سبق شرحه أتمنى أن تكون المعلومة وصلت لحضراتكم وتمنياتى لكم بكل توفيق .


----------



## amasha83 (5 أبريل 2012)

اخي الفاضل/
انا عندي نفس المشكلة المذكورة و اظن ان المشكلة موجودة تحديداً بالثرموستات. و لكن المشكلة ليس عندي كاتالوج لفك الفريزير.
اتمنى المساعدة.


----------



## abdo2002 (10 يوليو 2012)

أنا عندى ديب فريزر كريازى 5 درج نو فروست بس المشكله إن بيكون تلج و الشركه جات غيرت الثرمو ديسك و قالولى شغله بعد ساعه .... شغلته .. المروحه بس و كل حاجه شغاله ماعدا الموتور مع إنه سليم .. أنا عايز توضيح لدائره الديب فريزر لكن توضيح بالصور لأنى كليه تجاره و مش فاهم حاجه فى الدواير المعقده دى )


----------

